# Yahoo groups going away ?



## dlane (Jan 25, 2018)

Sounds like Yahoo got bought out and groups will be no longer according to the Sheldon group , anyone else here this ?.


----------



## Michaelp631 (Jan 25, 2018)

Yeah, I hear that too. 

Invite your group friends here- they can open a group here. The more the merrier.


----------



## brino (Jan 25, 2018)

That's too bad. 
I didn't go there often, but what I did find there was available no where else.
-brino


----------



## middle.road (Jan 25, 2018)

They've been talking about that ever since verizon and yahoo started having talks.
Now that Verizon owns Yahoo and it's been rebranded Oath, I can't see them pulling the plug on the boards.
It would end up being a major PR disaster. 
They were having major problems at the end of the years with downtime, which the consensus was that Big Red
was reconfiguring things. But then they didn't send out any type of notice or info at all.
Then again they may just yanked the plug and gamble.


----------



## Robert LaLonde (Jan 25, 2018)

I am not surprised.  I'm still a member of a couple Yahoo groups.  I get about 60:40 spam to content from them.  I even created a couple groups way back when.  I finally shut them down because 9 out of 10 registrations where spammers.  That being said I still get the occassional good message them the 8x18 group and the 7x10 group.  (I own an 8.5x18 and a 7x10).


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 25, 2018)

I belong to quite a few Yahoo groups, most of them inactive, and lately the site has been pretty flaky, down often, lots of glitches.  I have almost never had spam on the groups I am on, they are moderated actively.  A couple of the groups I am on have large database files that will be a disaster if they go away for people who have old equipment and need to figure out how to deal with them, run them, and repair them.  There are also large photo archives.  Apparently it is difficult to impossible to move a Yahoo site to another host while still retaining all the content.  They do not make it easy.  It will be sad if and when Yahoo groups goes down.


----------



## Robert LaLonde (Jan 25, 2018)

When Yahoo canceled the geocities sites I was able to recover a lot of my motorcycle games articles using the Wayback machine.


----------



## Capt45 (Jan 25, 2018)

I believe AT&T bought Yahoo; the Kardashian news network.


----------



## ch2co (Jan 25, 2018)

Strange. I belong to 12 yahoo groups for years. I don't go to all of them very often but 3 of them I use on a regular basis. No talk of being disconnected or moved or any such thing. I've never had spam from or on any of them. One of these sites is why I'm here, I started looking
at small lathes and found the 10-24 group and decided that this might be about the right size for me, even though I was originally looking for a 7" or so. One of the guys suddenly decided he was through with his machining days and offered his fairly highly modified 10-24 lathe and other
shop stuff for sale. Called him up on the phone and asked if he could wait for a month for me to get up to his place in Washington state. Sent him a deposit on eBay. Told the wife to get ready for an extended vacation, borrowed my son in laws honda van and we took a very circuitous and scenic trip.   After 3 years I still have parts and tools that I've never used and have been happy as a clam making swarf.  
If yahoo groups disappears, it won't be too much of a problem switching sites to wherever, I just haven't heard of this till now.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 26, 2018)

Capt45 said:


> I believe AT&T bought Yahoo; the Kardashian news network.


Nope sorry, it was Verizon that bought Yahoo and it's now named Oath. See my post above #4.....
I can't wait to see how they handle Yahoo mail. I'd better get a different phone number before friends and acquaintances start calling about it and what to do with it.


----------



## dlane (Jan 26, 2018)

Oath ?


----------



## magicniner (Jan 26, 2018)

dlane said:


> Oath ?



They make you swear?


----------



## Michaelp631 (Jan 26, 2018)

There is an app that will allow you to download your photos to back them up.
I'd suggest doing that. These guys change their minds on a dime, and don't care about the end-user.


----------



## BROCKWOOD (Oct 22, 2019)

As I understand it no more uploads allowed as of this week & all content erased in December as the server will be wiped & repurposed. The Van Norman group did it's best to relocate to FB & much of the content is secure. Many refuse to go onto FB & I understand. This Forum is still a good place to share info, & I will help as I can!


----------



## WCraig (Oct 23, 2019)

The active Yahoo groups (that I follow) seem to be moving to groups.io.  For example, the atlas618lathe group.  Seems to have been relatively painless but I didn't do any of the behind-the-scenes work!

Facebook?  Shudder.

Craig


----------



## bill70j (Oct 23, 2019)

BROCKWOOD said:


> As I understand it no more uploads allowed as of this week & all content erased in December as the server will be wiped & repurposed. The Van Norman group did it's best to relocate to FB & much of the content is secure. Many refuse to go onto FB & I understand. This Forum is still a good place to share info, & I will help as I can!


Yes, Yahoo sent out that information last week, making it official.  Three of the yahoo groups I belong to have already switched - two within the last week.  So word's out.


----------



## Stonebriar (Oct 23, 2019)

Some of my groups went to Groups.io


----------

